# Lol;)



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=3]One dark night outside a small town, a fire started inside the local  chemical plant and before you could snap your fingers it exploded into  flames and the alarm went out to the volunteer fire departments from  miles around.

When the volunteer firefighters appeared on the scene, the chemical  company president rushed to the fire chief and said, "All of our secret  formulas are in the vault in the center of the plant. They must be  saved. I will give $50,000 to the engine company that brings them out  intact."

The fire chief ordered his men to strengthen their attack on the blaze.  After two hours of fighting the fire another fire department was called  in and the president of the chemical company offered $100,000 to the  firefighters who could bring out the company's secret files.

From the distance, a long siren was heard as another fire truck came  into sight. It was the local volunteer fire company composed entirely of  men over the age of 65. To everyone's amazement, the little fire engine  raced passed everyone and drove straight into the middle of the  inferno. Outside the other firemen watched as the old timers jumped off  their rig and began to fight the fire with a performance and effort  never seen before. Within a short time, the old timers had extinguished  the fire and saved the secret formulas.

The grateful chemical company president joyfully announced that for such  a superhuman feat he was upping the reward to $200,000, and walked over  to personally thank each of the brave, though elderly, fire fighters.

The local TV news reporters rushed in after capturing the event on film asking, "What are you going to do with all that money?"

"Well," said the 70-year-old fire chief, "the first thing we are going to do is fix the brakes on the truck."[/h]


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2015)

Good one...Copied it and sent it..


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2015)

Good one, Denice.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks dudes  Now go get them brakes fixed, LOL


----------



## Raven (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks for today's smile Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

Glad you liked it Raven  Love your tulips, so perdy  Happy Easter to you too


----------



## Misty (Apr 1, 2015)

So funny, Denise....Loved it, and Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

You're welcome Misty  That one had me goin til that very, last line, LOL!


----------



## drifter (Apr 1, 2015)

That got a belly laugh.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 1, 2015)

Yeah, kind of a surprise ending hey, LOL


----------

